# Hawaii Reviews for September 2011



## billhall (Sep 11, 2011)

Hawaii September 2011 reviews.


----------



## billhall (Sep 11, 2011)

*Sea Mountain, Big Island, 8/12/11*

*New Review *


Sea Mountain  
Reviewer: [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 11, 2011)

*Waikiki Marina Resort at the Ilikai, Oahu, 4/18/11*

*New Review *


Waikiki Marina Resort at the Ilikai  
Reviewer: Beverly Hook​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 11, 2011)

*Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai, 11/12/2010*

*New Review *


Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club  
Reviewer: Christina Macbeth​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 11, 2011)

*Hanalei Bay Resort, Kauai, 5/1/11*

*New Review *


Hanalei Bay Resort  
Reviewer: Gary & Joy Robinson​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 30, 2011)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas, Maui*

*New Review *


 Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas  
Reviewer: Richard and Cynthia Montrose​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 30, 2011)

*Maui Beach Vacation Club, Maui, 9/2/11*

*New Review *


 Maui Beach Vacation Club  
Reviewer: Herman East​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 30, 2011)

*Lawai Beach Resort, Kauai, 7/2/11*

*New Review *


Lawai Beach Resort  
Reviewer: Michael Plonski​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 30, 2011)

*Makai Club Cottages, Kauai, 9/11/11*

*New Review *


Makai Club Cottages  
Reviewer: Michael Willis​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 30, 2011)

*Pahio at Kauai Beach Villas, Kauai, 9/17/11*

*New Review *


Pahio at Kauai Beach Villas  
Reviewer: Kurt Neilan​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

